# Woman impaled by tree



## bunkie (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.aolhealth.com/health/tre...olhealth.com/health/tree-branch-impales-woman

The pictures in the video are neat.


----------



## Bloom-IUEMT (Sep 19, 2009)

I remember seeing a similar story on _Untold Stories of the ER_.  The guy had a tree branch impaled in his neck and he was surprisingly calm about it.  If I recall, he said it didn't even hurt that much.  But I think this demonstrates how panicking can cause a patient to go downhill and the importance keeping a calm demeanor even if you have a tree sticking out of your neck.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 20, 2009)

Had a SAR call fairly recently where a middle-aged woman was using a large fallen tree to get across a creek.  She didn't count on the log being really wet and slippery.  Of course she slipped, but instead of falling off the log into the water she slipped, did the splits, and came down hard on a small branch that was sticking straight up...  yep, folks...  Vaginal Impalement (with a ~150 y/o dead pine tree of all things) at 7000 feet 3-4 miles in to a Designated Wilderness.  By far one of the most interesting dispatches I have ever seen.  Initial reports were that she was bleeding out... something that was exaggerated, but she did impale herself in just the "right" spot, caused some sizable soft-tissue injury, but missing the femoral by an inch at most.  Painful?  I bet.  Embarrassing?  Well, by the time the she was brought out of the wilderness she refused to allow anymore examinations by anyone...  But she lived...  :blush:


----------



## Hal9000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cool because it's from my area.  I never thought to post it.  Same story really:
http://www.missoulian.com/news/state-and-regional/article_dd9b09e4-a3ce-11de-ad43-001cc4c002e0.html

My cousin was out hiking in NW Montana when he fell and had a branch lodge in his throat.  They managed to get him to the hospital by themselves and he was operated on at St. Pat's.


----------



## nomofica (Sep 24, 2009)

Bloom-IUEMT said:


> I remember seeing a similar story on _Untold Stories of the ER_.  The guy had a tree branch impaled in his neck and he was surprisingly calm about it.  If I recall, he said it didn't even hurt that much.  But I think this demonstrates how panicking can cause a patient to go downhill and the importance keeping a calm demeanor even if you have a tree sticking out of your neck.



I think I've seen the same episode. Guy wipes out on a crotch rocket or other motorbike and gets impaled in the neck by a tree, and then walked, by himself, into the ER. What a trooper.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 25, 2009)

I love Untold Stories of the ER. Ever see the one with the guy who was impaled (through the head) on a metal hook, attached to the scoop of a huge bulldozer?


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 25, 2009)

I enjoyed reading the comments...............

Some interesting thoughts and theories.


----------



## nomofica (Sep 26, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I love Untold Stories of the ER. Ever see the one with the guy who was impaled (through the head) on a metal hook, attached to the scoop of a huge bulldozer?



That one rings a bell, but I'm not certain I've seen it.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 26, 2009)

nomofica said:


> That one rings a bell, but I'm not certain I've seen it.



The episode was called "Hooked Alive." I searched and couldn't find it for you. Sorry. But a trauma surgeon had to respond to the scene to help the rescue crews get this man and the hook in his head cut off the dozer piece and then transport him in for surgery. It was a four pound metal hook and it was driven in through the back of his head and came out just at the top of his nose/eye. He survived and only lost his sight.


----------

